# Head to Head: Kuat NV vs. 1Up USA Rack in Black (2.0, 1.25)



## njnets23 (May 17, 2009)

I believe I was probably one of the first with a KUAT NV in the Bay area. I had a 2 in. hitch on my Touareg. Loved it. Trail doc was ok. Customer service excellent. Aesthetically, beyond Thule and Yakima. Of note, I owned Thule roof rack/echelon trays for many years prior to going Kuat NV.

Later got the add-on, which was nice, but a bit unwieldy and probably overkill for my needs since I often carried only two bikes and only 3+ on occasion.

Since, I sold the Touareg and picked up an Audi Allroad, put a 1.25" hitch. Got the Kuat NV in a 1.25" and have been underwhelmed... feels much less solid than the 2.0in which seems obvious. There is A LOT more sway in the 1.25 vs. the 2.0 Because of the shape of where the rack connects to the hitch, it also doesn't lie as flat on the ground (vs. the 2.0 version) when the rack is off the car.

To that end, ordered the 1Up and it arrived today... in black. I can say that all of the reviews praising fit & finish and craftsmanship are spot on. The thing is STURDY. On initial inspection and comparison, IMHO, it's at another level above KUAT. Caveat... I've installed it onto the hitch (it's so easy), but I have yet to take it out for a spin.

My initial hunch is that I'm selling the KUAT in favor of the 1Up. It seems more versatile: can have 1 tray on the car, or 2, or 3... It's more compact and easily storeable; can be put in the trunk of a car if ever needed... it's beautiful in black... it's more solid, especially if I compare 1.25" versions.

Will follow up with any further thoughts after I take it for a spin/real-world testing. If anyone has any specific questions, let me know. As someone who has real world experience with the KUAT NV in 2.0 and 1.25" hitch versions, as well as a recent owner of the 1UP in black, I hope to be able to fill any gaps for those deciding between the two.

Happy riding...


----------



## YetiDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I dig mine too.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had a 1.25 Kuat NV for around 3 years now... no complaints. I've easily driven a couple 1,000 miles with two 29er's on there.

It is exceptionally well designed in my opinion- I've had a few mishaps that ended well:

While yacking away when stowing my bike one day after a trail ride, I forgot to attach the rear strap. I got < 1 mile down the road and the rear wheel came loose over a bump in the road. The front wheel stayed put and I was able to pull over with no major bike calamity (other than a few rear wheel hops on the pavement.

I drive into work once a week with a bike (cycle into the office most days otherwise). A couple months ago I backed into a parking spot at an angle (due to some fool's poor parking job next to me) where there was a bit of guard rail overhang. I hadn't noticed that my front wheel ended up just behind the guard rail as I turned the wheel to straighten the car out. When jumped in the car and pulled away, my front wheel caught and popped out of the Kuat arm. No hard done to the wheel.

"Solid" is a relative term and my thought is a bit of movement can be a good thing


----------



## njnets23 (May 17, 2009)

I have spent many years, loving my Kuat NV.

"Solid" is definitely relative, but I do think I'm in a unique position to be able to compare... Kuat NV 2.o" 2 tray vs. 4 tray vs. Kuat NV 1.25" vs. the 1UPUsa...

I'm guessing all of these racks are probably more than adequate and do the job. Had I not come off a 2.0" hitch and gone from roof rack to 1.25" Kuat NV, I probably would have been blown away. That said, the way they constructed the 1.25" and 2.0" is slightly different to obviously adjust to the two different hitch sizes. Comparing the different hitch versions, I can honestly say that the 2.0 is a lot more "solid"... less sway, beefier etc. That shouldn't come as a surprise. The second difference is how the rack sits when you take it off the hitch and set it on the floor of the garage for storage... the 2in version of the Kuat lays down a little more even, while the 1.25" is just a little awkward because of the shape/curvature of the piece that connects the part that goes into the hitch and the rest of the rack. I plan to take the rack on/off as I previously had done, so this awkward floor position, along with the extra noticeable sway in comparison to my previous Kuat opened the door to 1Up.

In comparison (so far) between the Kuat 1.25" and the 1UP 1.25", the difference in "Solid feel" is startling. If you attempt to sway or move the Kuat when it is attached to the vehicle, there is some give and subtle creakiness. As mentioned above, some give/sway is okay and nothing alarming. But in comparison, you try moving/pushing against the 1UP while attached to the car, and you move the whole car (which I should note is the exact same result if I pushed against the 2" version of the Kuat.

Ultimately, the Kuat NV is a fine rack and either version. But while probably over-engineered, the 1UP takes it to another level in fit/finish, flexibility and convenience. Again, I can't quite speak to on road performance until I get out there, but initial inspection and install goes to the 1UP so far.

Over the past several years, many folks have come up to me asking about my Kuat and I was proud to list all the reasons why I loved it. I am actually quite surprised that I believe to have found something better.

In one person's humble opinion, the shoot out is closer when comparing 2.0" vs. 2.o" because the KUAT is solid. However, while one can argue over-engineering, I personally believe that if you don't already have a rack, the 1UP is the way to go for a 1.25" hitch receiver... Modular, more compact, up to 3 trays (vs. only 2 for Kuat) and for more subtle reasons, the machining is a piece of art. Photos would lead one to believe the Kuat would win in a design/aesthetic comparison, but in person I again give the edge to the 1UP (in black anyways).

I hope this helps prospective buyers out there!

Cheers!

YetiDawg - like the set up and the white/white. I'll eventually post photos too... was considering the Q5, but went with a black Allroad and black 1Up!



edubfromktown said:


> I've had a 1.25 Kuat NV for around 3 years now... no complaints. I've easily driven a couple 1,000 miles with two 29er's on there.
> 
> It is exceptionally well designed in my opinion- I've had a few mishaps that ended well:
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve A (May 6, 2014)

I bought a 1up a few months ago and love it. Here’s why:

* I can use it to carry only one bike (i.e., which makes it smaller and lighter).
* It fits both 2” and 1.25” hitches (so can use it on both my car and truck).
* It folds up into a tiny package (which makes it easier to store in my garage or car).
* It’s light (23 pounds for one bike).
* It doesn't stick out very far behind the rear bumper.
* It's solid (i.e., minimal wobble) and well made.
* It’s fast and easy to install.

I seriously considered the Quat NV, but I’m very happy I went with the 1up.


----------



## Sky11 (Jan 9, 2015)

This is very helpful. I had it narrowed down to Kuat NV and 1Up USA, was leaning toward 1up USA but felt uncertain. You really helped. Any new updates after a year with 1up USA? Thanks!


----------



## Steve A (May 6, 2014)

After a year with the 1up, I'm even happier than when I wrote my first post. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with it. I'm stoked and recommend it without question.

Steve



Sky11 said:


> This is very helpful. I had it narrowed down to Kuat NV and 1Up USA, was leaning toward 1up USA but felt uncertain. You really helped. Any new updates after a year with 1up USA? Thanks!


----------



## Sky11 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Thanks!*

That's what I'll get... in black!


Steve A said:


> After a year with the 1up, I'm even happier than when I wrote my first post. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with it. I'm stoked and recommend it without question.
> 
> Steve


----------



## SnowBound (Apr 1, 2007)

What do you guys use as a backup system to keep the rack on the hitch? It doesn't appear that the 1up has a safety pin. I'm sure the wedge inside is designed to be very secure but I like having a backup system in case of human error or just for the peace of mind.

Trying to decide between a Kuat NV and the 1up. I like the Kuat because of the safety pin and theft deterrent locks. I like how the 1up is very quick to set up and it is the only rack system that can be stored in a tiny package.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

SnowBound said:


> What do you guys use as a backup system to keep the rack on the hitch? It doesn't appear that the 1up has a safety pin. I'm sure the wedge inside is designed to be very secure but I like having a backup system in case of human error or just for the peace of mind.
> 
> Trying to decide between a Kuat NV and the 1up. I like the Kuat because of the safety pin and theft deterrent locks. I like how the 1up is very quick to set up and it is the only rack system that can be stored in a tiny package.


I use a HD velcro strap from my hitch to the 1up. If it happened to get loose it couldn't slide out of the hitch. I tighten it down ever 4-5 mo, it typically needs a slight turn but never loosens much.

On that note, for some reason one of the arms that keeps the tray from folding down was flipped (I think somebody was playing around with the rack). One of the trays fell while going 70 mph down the freeway....horrible racket, scared me, but besides wearing off 1" of aluminum, it was fine.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Get a u bolt lock. It not only helps keep it in but secures it to your car.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I just use the cheapy velcro strap that 1Up included. In the highly unlikely event that the hitch comes loose, it would be adequate.

That said, my 1up has *never* come loose.

Also, my 1up has endured nasty ass winters year for 2 years now, and it looks fantastic. Can't say the same about any Thule or Yakima product I've ever had, they always rust.


----------



## SnowBound (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all, a lot of useful tips to help make the decision easier. Another question, do you guys go with the regular quik rack with the 1.25 - 2" adaptor? I have a 2" hitch and wondering if the non-super duty rack would be sufficient.


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

The benefit of the regular is the versatility to switch between cars. My wagon is a 1.25 and my wife's SUVs has a 2 inch. Unless you plan on carrying four bikes, I'd go with the regular.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Same with me. I went with the 1-1/4" version which comes with a 2" adapter. My car has a 1-1/4" hitch and my wife's SUV has a 2" hitch. As for fear of the rack loosening from the hitch? I was concerned also so I did a test. I got the rack plus a 1-bike attachment totalling 2. I attached the racks to my wife's SUV and loaded it up with 2 bikes. Went on a camping/mountain biking trip traveling about 200 miles each way. Before we left home I used the cheap velcro strap that came with the rack and attached it to the receiver hitch but I attached it with some slack. If the velcro strap tightened then I'll know the rack had slipped out a but. After the entire trip and back home the strap was just as loose as it was before the trip so the rack didn't slip one bit. I did the same test with my car with the same result. However, for security sake, not safety, I did use a U-lock to lock the rack to the hitch.


----------



## Algernon (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm trying to find a U-lock that will work with my A4 and 1up. The rack is sitting so low right now that I don't want the lock to hang down or it will gradually deposit itself on all the sloped driveways I drive over. Any suggestions??


----------



## selston (Sep 23, 2015)

BEWARE - make sure you use the cheap velcro strap (or other design of your choice) to keep the rack on your vehicle - the mounting system is a real weak link in the 1Up system. This is my rack on the side of Interstate 5 after it FELL OF MY TRUCK. I tighten the hitch mounting screw every time I use, sometimes multiple times on a single trip. Again - its a *serious* flaw in an otherwise great product


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Dude joins this site just to post the same message on several different threads.

Anyway, that stinks. I've been using these racks for years and have never had an issue.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, selston is spamming the forums. Next identical post will result in negative rep on all of them. I'm guessing we'll never hear from him again. 

In other news, I tighten my 1up rack when I install it and...thats it. I'll shake it when I load bikes but it's never been loose.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'm just impressed that when it fell off his truck, it stayed upright and kindly moved itself to the side of the freeway. His bikes are apparently indestructible as well.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> I'm just impressed that when it fell off his truck, it stayed upright and kindly moved itself to the side of the freeway. His bikes are apparently indestructible as well.


Impressive indeed! 1upUSA really does make an incredible product!


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I see him as a troll. I've never had any problems with mine.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Terp said:


> Yeah, selston is spamming the forums. Next identical post will result in negative rep on all of them. I'm guessing we'll never hear from him again.


If it actually happened wouldn't it be a legit concern? If my bike rack fell off my car I'd be pissed and post it everywhere too.



Silentfoe said:


> I'm just impressed that when it fell off his truck, it stayed upright and kindly moved itself to the side of the freeway. His bikes are apparently indestructible as well.


For what it's worth there does appear to be some type of damage on the end of the bar on the mtb in the picture. I kinda doubt a guy is gonna spend the money on a one up rack, drive it to a deserted stretch of highway, remove it and stage a photo just to bad mouth one up. Maybe he did but if so, he's awfully dedicated.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

see other threads in this forum--the 1up expansion bolt *will loosen on its own* under certain circumstances. i've had it happen to me, i just recheck the bolt every hour or so while driving now. can usually predict if it'll be loose or not.

haven't had it fall out yet, but the first person i asked about the rack (almost 5 years ago now) actually had it happen to them! but they still kept the rack.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

If the rack fell off on an Interstate like he said the damage would be a lot worse than what's shown in the picture he provided. Conservatively he's probably going 65 mph (assuming he wasn't speeding) and since he drives a truck, the rack would be higher off the ground. A rack with 2 bikes attached going that fast dropping off the height of a truck's hitch would tumble quite a few times before it comes to a stop. With the weight of 2 bikes plus the rack the bikes would have more than just a couple of scratches. You'll see bent wheels, handle bars, seat posts, etc. I don't know what his motivation is but that rack didn't just fall off a truck on an interstate.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Maybe. But that's assuming an awful lot. You have no clue how fast he may have been traveling. You can make an educated guess but that's about as close as you'll get without him returning to give any additional details. What's to say the rack (assuming it was extremely loose) wasn't rattling around all over the place so he was in the process of slowing when it came out? Also, what something does when it falls off of a car depends. I've seen a landscaping trailer come off a truck doing about 60 down an interstate and coast to a stop in the lane. I'd have thought it would have veered off the road and tumbled across the shoulder but it didn't. 

It's unfortunate that if he really had an issue he didn't post more detail but I don't think it's fair to blast the guy and call him a liar on first glance. With the multitude of reports people have had of these loosening it doesn't seem that far fetched that eventually one might come out. Maybe he does have some motive to faking it but to pay for the rack and stage that photo seems like a lot of money and effort just to bad mouth one up.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Then I guess we agree to disagree. He didn't give us much information so we're forced to make assumptions and we can only make assumptions based on the most likely scenario. I refuse to believe his claims based on the little info we got. It doesn't pass the common sense test for me. You may disagree and I respect that. I don't agree but I respect. Unless he comes back with more info I will maintain my opinion.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

SnowBound said:


> Thanks for the replies all, a lot of useful tips to help make the decision easier. Another question, do you guys go with the regular quik rack with the 1.25 - 2" adaptor? I have a 2" hitch and wondering if the non-super duty rack would be sufficient.


Hello all, reviving this thread because I'm getting ready to pick up a 4Runner and want a new rack.

Leaning heavily towards the 1up and have this same question about 2" vs. 1-1/4"+ adapter.

Let me start by saying I've been bothered by both 1-1/4" hitch racks I've had. Yakima especially, but also the Thule T2. They both wobbled, creaked, loosened up, etc. which drives me mad. When I had an SUV previously with a 2" T2 the hitch mount was flawless.

That's why I'm also leaning towards the 2" version of the 1up. Having the versatility to switch to a car with 1-1/4 is a nice to have, but it would be a friends car or a future car, so not as important as if it was a car in my household.

That said, if the 1-1/4 with adapter is just as sturdy and solid as the 2" heavy duty version, I'd probably do it. Thoughts on this? Has anyone owned both versions?

I also will probably start out with 2 trays and may buy a third, but would rarely need to carry 4 bikes.

Thanks all.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

So Cal RX said:


> Hello all, reviving this thread because I'm getting ready to pick up a 4Runner and want a new rack.
> 
> Leaning heavily towards the 1up and have this same question about 2" vs. 1-1/4"+ adapter.
> 
> ...


I have the 1-1/4" version because we have a vehicle with a 2" hitch and a vehicle with a 1-1/4" hitch and I can tell you that using the adapter on the 2" hitch is just as quiet and sturdy as a dedicated 2" rack mainly because of its design. When you tighten it up the ball at the corner will force the square shaft of the rack to the hitch so there's no rattling. I've driven hundreds of times with the adapter in a 2" hitch carrying 2 mountain bikes and not a peep. Once you understand the design you'll see what I mean.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

tonyride1 said:


> I have the 1-1/4" version because we have a vehicle with a 2" hitch and a vehicle with a 1-1/4" hitch and I can tell you that using the adapter on the 2" hitch is just as quiet and sturdy as a dedicated 2" rack mainly because of its design. When you tighten it up the ball at the corner will force the square shaft of the rack to the hitch so there's no rattling. I've driven hundreds of times with the adapter in a 2" hitch carrying 2 mountain bikes and not a peep. Once you understand the design you'll see what I mean.


Thanks for this response Tonyride1!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

SnowBound said:


> What do you guys use as a backup system to keep the rack on the hitch? It doesn't appear that the 1up has a safety pin. I'm sure the wedge inside is designed to be very secure but I like having a backup system in case of human error or just for the peace of mind.
> 
> Trying to decide between a Kuat NV and the 1up. I like the Kuat because of the safety pin and theft deterrent locks. I like how the 1up is very quick to set up and it is the only rack system that can be stored in a tiny package.


The newer 1up racks have a hole in front of the hitch mounting bolt where you can put one of their locks on to restrict access to the specially keyed bolt. My old 1up doesn't have it but my girlfriend's new version has it. For mine, i just use the velcro (to secure the rack to the hitch as a backup) and a cable lock with a padlock to deter someone looking for an easy score.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

tonyride1 said:


> I have the 1-1/4" version because we have a vehicle with a 2" hitch and a vehicle with a 1-1/4" hitch and I can tell you that using the adapter on the 2" hitch is just as quiet and sturdy as a dedicated 2" rack mainly because of its design. When you tighten it up the ball at the corner will force the square shaft of the rack to the hitch so there's no rattling. I've driven hundreds of times with the adapter in a 2" hitch carrying 2 mountain bikes and not a peep. Once you understand the design you'll see what I mean.


So just to follow up, I bought the 1-1/4 version and couldn't be happier. It's definitely rock solid. I'll do a full review on how it works with my 4Runner later, but I'm totally stoked. Thanks again for the help!


----------

